# Posted vs. Not Posted



## burbach (Sep 29, 2005)

How does the law read in ND for posted and non-posted land? If a spot on private land is not posted, does that mean that it is free to hunt on?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Correct.

However, its always nice to ask whether its posted or not. Especially for hunting that involves semi-permanent devices such as treestands and such.

I may not ask if im just gonna walk into a CRP to shoot a few pheasants, or sit the morning in an un-posted field for ducks and geese. But I ALWAYS ask if I plan on treestand hunting with a bow.


----------



## burbach (Sep 29, 2005)

Just curious, how would you handle it with a climber tree stand? Ask or not ask?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Id ask. Anytime im impacting the land more than footprints I try to track the landowner down and ask. If its not posted there's a 99.9% chance they'll say go ahead. But this way, they know you have good intentions and positive landowner/hunter relationships are very important in this day and age.

And where in ND did you find a tree straight enough to use a climber!!?!?!?!! :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I keep hearing people say "I always ask". Coming from a landowner family let me give you another perspective. One relative says why do these people insist on bothering me when I am busy. I don't post it because I don't want to be bothered. Another thinks that if he doesn't specifically give you permission he is not liable if you fall down and hurt yourself because you tied your shoelaces together. If you don't ask he doesn't care, but if you do ask he is likely to say no.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was also told a lot of guys that have land that looks to hold deer and isn't posted isn't posted for a reason. Because they don't want bothered. I feel very bad walking on someones land though w/out letting them know I am there so I don't know what to think...


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I would have to agree with Plainsman. Most landowners are painfully aware of hunting laws and with posting requirements. If it is not posted, have a good time. I have two quarters of land with both in CRP. One I post, the other I don't. However, it is nice to hear advice about asking first when there is a possibility of damaging the land. That part is most appreciated. Good luck all, be safe and courteous out there.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

good answers!!!. just a kindly reminder to those that do post land to please let at least some young hunters in when your done. mostly to those around the bigger cities where youngsters need a place close by.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I kind of agree with bareback and plainsman.

If I'm going to be leaving a stand up, cutting shooting lanes, ect. I always contact the landowner wether posted or not. Most of them appreciate the courtesy.

If I'm just going to be walking, or using a ground blind then I will just hunt if it's not posted.

Either way, I try to send them a card of thanks after the season!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Asking for permission on unposted land is a real hit or miss. Try to talk to the landowner when he/she isn't working or in bed.


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been scouting some land near here for the past few months, that i have permission to hunt. Its not posted and he has an access road (two track) on it that i would love to use to get to my stand, so i dont have to walk what seems like 2 miles.

I had been waiting for the land owner of the adjacent piece of land to show up and take down some of his crop, so i could talk to him. I saw him out there a few times working so i didnt bother him. I managed to catch him the other day when he was standing next to his equipment.

We talked for a few minutes about some stuff, then i asked him to use his road to access my stand. He was very apprehensive about it. Now..I live near the Air Force base, and as soon as he saw my base sticker he pretty much shut down and said no. He said he had too many jack*sses coming on his land and and driving through his fields, pretty much being disrespectfull to his property.

It was my guess that it had been military guys, he never said it, but it seemed like that was his motivation for not letting me use his land.

I was very respectful and tried just about every thing i could think of to change his mind...but it didnt work.

I think i am legally able to use his land to access the one i have permission to hunt ( correct me if i am wrong) , but just out of courtesy for him, i wont.

So some times i get the permission, sometimes i dont...


----------

